# Black day in New Zealand



## kiwi (Mar 15, 2019)

Today white supremacists carried out an unspeakable mass murder of muslims here. 49 are dead. This is the most horrifying thing ever to occur in this country. I have lost faith in my fellow humans. RIP. Peace and love to the victims and their families.


----------



## eds (Mar 15, 2019)

Terrible news. I can't think of a part of the world now not affected by extremist terrorists of some kind. My thoughts are with the families of all the victims and how we get back to being a more tolerant world as that seems to be slipping away from so many.


----------



## musa (Mar 15, 2019)

I heared about it in the morning News and was shocked. Victims and theír families have all my compation.
Don't lose yout faith in your fellow humans because of some crazy idiots, for humanity is the only thing that will help us!


----------



## kiwi (Mar 15, 2019)

The worst thing about this is that the people chose to come to New Zealand to carry out this act because they wanted to show that nowhere around the world is safe. So we were targeted because we are considered a safe place to live.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 15, 2019)

My heart goes out to the victims and their families. Why can’t people get along....this kind of behaviour sickens me. And with the current world situation it will probably get worse. I don’t understand the hate.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2019)

we grieve with you, Kiwi


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 15, 2019)

kiwi said:


> The worst thing about this is that the people chose to come to New Zealand to carry out this act because they wanted to show that nowhere around the world is safe. So we were targeted because we are considered a safe place to live.



I agree that is the worse thing!

NZ is a great country and I hope I will visit it someday soon. God bless!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 16, 2019)

Best thing to do is support entities like Southern Poverty Law Center. They track hate groups and their activities. Don't allow these groups/individuals to have a platform for their hate. Drown out their voices any chance you get with your own voice.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2019)

I hardly know what to say, except that I'm so sorry for both the nation
and the individuals. The world is full of fools with a grudge...and too
many guns.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2019)

I am very sorry but hopelessly lost extremist of religions exist on both sides


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 18, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I am very sorry but hopelessly lost extremist of religions exist on both sides



Southern Poverty Law Center tracks all extremist groups


----------



## Berthold (Mar 19, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> Southern Poverty Law Center tracks all extremist groups


But religion influenza on human beings is stronger

"After the mosque attacks in New Zealand, the terrorist militia Islamic State (IS) announced retaliation. The "leaders of the infidels" had shed only the crocodile tears on the victims of the "massacre" said IS spokesman Abu al-Hassan al-Muhadschir in an audio message. However, the killing scenes from the two mosques spurred IS supporters to avenge their religion and their fellow believers."


----------

